# Λεφτά να φάνε οι κότες και να πιουν οι δανειστές



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2012)

(Το νήμα είχε ξεκινήσει με τον μυστηριώδη τίτλο αλλαντάλλων: *Χα, χα, χα, χα. Στον κύβο*.)

Μπορεί οι τίτλοι στα νήματά μου να μην είναι οι καλύτεροι, αλλά πάντα κάτι βρίσκω. Εδώ είμαι ίσως υπερβολικός. Αναφέρομαι στην επιστολή ενός καθηγητή και υποψήφιου βουλευτή Επικρατείας, που βρήκα στο LiFO και με την οποία παραδέχεται τη δράση του στα πλαίσια της «οργάνωσης» με τα 600 δις. Διαβάστε την. Ίσως βρείτε εσείς καλύτερο τίτλο: http://www.lifo.gr/now/etc/17217


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2012)

Τον ερώτησα εάν η πάμπλουτη οργάνωσή ήταν σε θέση να μου παρέχει αυτό το μισθό και μου τόνισε ότι η οργάνωση δε διέθετε χρήματα για κάτι τέτοιο! Προηγουμένως βέβαια μου είχε αναφέρει ότι η οργάνωση διέθετε 600 δισεκατομμύρια δολάρια για να σώσει την Ελλάδα και άλλα 50 δισεκατομμύρια για να σώσει την Κύπρο. 

Ακριβώς. Έτσι καταλαβαίνεις αμέσως πόσο μικρό καλάθι πρέπει να κρατάς όταν ακούς για πακτωλούς χρημάτων. Ask them to put their money where their mouth is.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2012)

Μα δεν είναι εκνευριστικό ότι κοτζάμ καθηγητής και υποψήφιος βουλευτής χρειάστηκε έναν ολόκληρο χρόνο για να καταλάβει ότι είχε μπροστά του μια μούφα; Γιατί να εκνευριζόμαστε τότε με τον απλό Ευρωπαίο πολίτη που δεν καταλαβαίνει περίπλοκες οικονομικές κινήσεις των ημερών μας;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ask them to put their money where their mouth is.


Otherwise, you put your foot in your mouth and have to live from hand to mouth. Suits you right! :devil:


----------



## SBE (Oct 5, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα δεν είναι εκνευριστικό ότι κοτζάμ καθηγητής και υποψήφιος βουλευτής χρειάστηκε έναν ολόκληρο χρόνο για να καταλάβει ότι είχε μπροστά του μια μούφα; Γιατί να εκνευριζόμαστε τότε με τον απλό Ευρωπαίο πολίτη που δεν καταλαβαίνει περίπλοκες οικονομικές κινήσεις των ημερών μας;



Γιατί τον συγκρίνεις με τον απλό Ευρωπαίο πολίτη κι όχι με τον Έλληνα που αδυνατεί να καταλάβει ότι π.χ. οι συνωμοσιολογίες είναι συνομωσιολογίες;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2012)

(1) Γιατί προτίμησα να χρησιμοποιήσω το υπερσύνολο για να μην νιώσει κανείς άσχημα.
και
(2) Γιατί, π.χ. την εβδομάδα που μας πέρασε, βαρέθηκα να διαβάζω στον γερμανικό τύπο για τους μπατιρημένους Έλληνες που θέλουν να φτιάξουν πίστα Φόρμουλας 1, και δώσ' του οι σοβαρές αναλύσεις και τα σχόλια, μέχρι που πείστηκα ότι οι άνθρωποι παίρνουν την κάθε π@π@ριά που ακούνε από την Ελλάδα στα σοβαρά. Με άλλα λόγια, αδυνατούν κι εκεί να καταλάβουν τις παραμύθες.


----------



## panadeli (Oct 5, 2012)

Την "είδηση" για τα 600 δις των ομογενών την έμαθα πριν από δυο βδομάδες στο σχολείο, από δύο συναδέλφισσες μαθηματικούς (!) οι οποίες επέμεναν ότι τα λεφτά είναι υπαρκτά και ότι οι προδότες πολιτικοί μας το ξέρουν και μας το κρύβουν. Αρχικά έπαθα αυτό που γράφει η Αλεξάνδρα στο άλλο νήμα: θεώρησα ότι μάλλον θα εννοούσαν 600 εκατομμύρια και όχι δισεκατομμύρια. Έτσι τις ρώτησα τρεις φορές να μου επιβεβαιώσουν ότι μιλούσαν για δισεκατομμύρια, κάτι που όντως έκαναν και μάλιστα εν χορώ, χωρίς να δείχνουν να τους προβληματίζει το εξωφρενικό της είδησης. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι και για τρισεκατομμύρια να μιλούσαμε, πάλι δεν θα προβληματίζονταν. Άμα θες να πιστέψεις, πιστεύεις.


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2012)

SBE said:


> Γιατί τον συγκρίνεις με τον απλό Ευρωπαίο πολίτη κι όχι με τον Έλληνα που αδυνατεί να καταλάβει ότι π.χ. οι συνωμοσιολογίες είναι συνομωσιολογίες;



Γλωσσική παρατήρηση. Εγώ πάλι έχω βάλει στην μπούκα τους Έλληνες που αδυνατούν να καταλάβουν ότι...
οι *_συνομωσίες_ είναι *συνωμοσίες*
το *_συνομώτησαν_ είναι *συνωμότησαν*
οι *_συνομώτες_ είναι *συνωμότες* και 
οι *_συνομωσιολογίες_ είναι *συνωμοσιολογίες*

:)

*συνωμότης* < _συν + ωμότης_ < _όμνυμι_ με έκταση, όπως στο _διώροφο_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2012)

panadeli said:


> από δύο συναδέλφισσες μαθηματικούς (!)


Μου αρέσει που τσιγκουνεύεσαι τα θαυμαστικά. Θα περίμενε κανείς ότι οι μαθηματικοί, τουλάχιστον, έχουν μια αίσθηση των αριθμών και δεν αρκούνται στο ένα, δύο, τρία, πολλά...:angry:


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2012)

Αντιλαμβάνομαι από το σημερινό άρθρο του Μπάμπη Παπαδημητρίου ότι ο Παπαδάκης παρουσίασε το θέμα με κάθε σοβαρότητα; Επίσης: για δανεικά μιλάμε; Γιατί εγώ κατάλαβα ότι θα μας τα χάριζαν;
:)


*Αρτέμης Σώρρας όπως... Σόρος;*
Του Μπαμπη Παπαδημητριου

Ελάχιστα μπορώ να κρύψω τη μανία που έχω με τα νούμερα. Νομίζω, λοιπόν, ότι η ερώτηση που έπρεπε να απευθύνει κανείς προς τον εθνοσωτήρα Αρτέμιο Σώρρα και τους εκπροσώπους αυτού είναι: «Γιατί 600 δισ.;». Πώς υπολόγισε ο από μηχανής σωτήρας ότι τόσα χρειαζόμαστε; Αφού μπορεί να μας σώσει από τα νύχια των καταραμένων του παγκόσμιου χρήματος με πολύ λιγότερα. Αλλά και τις πρώτες ανάγκες του έθνους που θα έχει αναγεννηθεί υπό την προϋπόθεση του ανέλπιστου θαύματος να σκεφτεί κανείς, και πάλι είναι πολλά τα λεφτά! Η καχυποψία που με πιάνει όταν μου μοστράρουν πολύ χρήμα φούντωσε. Κι επειδή ο Γ. Παπαδάκης είχε το μυαλό του το μηχανάκι της θεαματικότητας (ορθώς: 48% της συνολικής θεαματικότητας όσων το πρωί κοιτούν τηλεόραση έκανε ο άνθρωπος...) λησμόνησε να ρωτήσει τον γιατρό του Money Fund της σωτηρίας ημών πώς ορίστηκε αυτό το ποσόν και αν υπάρχουν κι άλλα σε περίπτωση που δεν μας φτάσουν.

Γιατί όμως να θέλει ο τηλε-ευεργέτης μας την καταχρέωση της χώρας μας; Δεν φτάνει τόσο κακό που έγινε με τα λιγότερα δανεικά των τελευταίων ετών; Γιατί να δανειστούμε 600 δισ., γιατί περί δανείου ομιλούν, που ισοδυναμούν με δημόσιο χρέος στο 300% του ΑΕΠ; Σχεδόν τριπλάσιο από το σημερινό και από εκείνο που αποδέχεται το Διεθνές Νομισματικό Ταμείο.

Εκεί όμως που άρχισα να θυμώνω, είναι όταν κατάλαβα πως ούτε ο τηλεοπτικός Παπαδάκης ούτε κανείς από τους τηλεβοηθούς του είχαν κάνει τον υπολογισμό των τόκων που θα χρειαστεί να πληρώσουμε για ένα τόσο μεγάλο ποσό, κι ας είναι θελκτικό το προσφερόμενο επιτόκιο. Αλλά θυμήθηκα τους προεκλογικούς αγώνες του Παπαδάκη εναντίον του Μνημονίου και κατάλαβα πως δεν έπρεπε να δώσω σημασία σε παρόμοιες λεπτομέρειες. Εξάλλου, μας διαβεβαίωσε προσωπικά ότι οι άνθρωποι είναι τίμιοι και χαίρουν της προσωπικής του εκτιμήσεως. Αρκεί αυτό!

Η ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου Οικονομικών περιέπλεξε την κατάσταση. Πώς είναι δυνατόν να προσβάλλουν έτσι έναν ευεργέτη ομογενή και έναν εργαζόμενο σκληρά λέγοντας πως «ουδεμία πρόταση, προσφορά ή ενημέρωση» έχει γίνει; Μήπως ο υπουργός Γιάννης Στουρνάρας δεν την θεωρεί έγκυρη από εγωισμό, επειδή δεν την πήγαν σε εκείνον, αλλά την έδωσαν στο κρητικό κανάλι και αμέσως μετά στον Παπαδάκη, όμως ποτέ στα δικά του χέρια; Κι αν την έχανε, όπως χάνουν οι υπουργοί τα πειστήρια των εγκλημάτων; Και πώς γνωρίζει ο Στουρνάρας την προέλευση των χρημάτων και το επάγγελμα του σωτήρος, ώστε να ζητεί από τους «χρυσοθήρες να επιδεικνύουν στοιχειώδη σοβαρότητα»; Να πάρει τα λεφτά, να κρατήσει όσα χρειαζόμαστε και με όσα περισσέψουν να δανείσει την κυρία Μέρκελ. Είμαστε και πολύ άρχοντες!
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_05/10/2012_464715


----------



## sarant (Oct 5, 2012)

Ο καθηγητής αυτός (που τον έβαλε ο Βενιζέλος στην τέταρτη θέση του ψηφοδελτίου Επικρατείας) λέει ότι έκανε αποτίμηση της μετοχής της Τράπεζας Ανατολής σε 675 δισεκ. δολάρια ή κάτι τέτοιο.

Και μετά μιλάμε για σοβαρό πρόσωπο;


----------



## agezerlis (Oct 5, 2012)

sarant said:


> Ο καθηγητής αυτός (που τον έβαλε ο Βενιζέλος στην τέταρτη θέση του ψηφοδελτίου Επικρατείας) λέει ότι έκανε αποτίμηση της μετοχής της Τράπεζας Ανατολής σε 675 δισεκ. δολάρια ή κάτι τέτοιο.
> 
> Και μετά μιλάμε για σοβαρό πρόσωπο;



Πάλι με λεπτομέρεια θα ασχοληθώ, αλλά παρόλα όσα λέει ο ίδιος στα αγγλικά και στα ελληνικά, ο άνθρωπος δεν είναι καθηγητής (Professor), απλός διδάσκων (Lecturer) είναι. Και δεν είναι στο University of Maryland, όπως λέει / επίτηδες αφήνει να εννοηθεί, αλλά στο Towson University, το οποίο βρίσκεται στην πολιτεία Maryland.

Full disclosure: αρχική πηγή


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2012)

Καλά, εκεί δεν αξιολογούν το IQ των καθηγητών διδασκόντων τους; :devil:


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 5, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω για IQ, αλλά αν διαβάσετε την έκθεση για το πώς έκανε την αποτίμηση της μετοχής, θα τραβάτε τα μαλλιά σας. Απλά μαθηματικά δημοτικού είναι.

Ιδού η έκθεση.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 5, 2012)

Οι παναθηναϊκοί, πάντως, που έχουμε αποκτήσει μεγάλη εμπειρία με πρίγκιπες, πριγκίπισσες και πολλά λεφτά (γειά σου Τσάκα αρχηγέ), δεν μασήσαμε με τα 600 δις...


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2012)

Αυτή την ιστορία δεν την έχω παρακολουθήσει σωστά, δεν είχα συνδέσει καν την κίνηση END με την Τράπεζα της Ανατολής. Έκανα ένα ψάξιμο, βρήκα ένα βιντεάκι από το κανάλι που έχει κλείσει τώρα, το άκουσα και τώρα έχω μπει περισσότερο στο νόημα. Αν πάντως κάτσουμε και αναλογιστούμε ποιοι είναι οι εθνικοί μας τηλεαστέρες, βλέπουμε και την υποσαχάρια διάσταση της εθνικής μας διαδρομής...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2012)

Τα νούμερα του Παπαδάκη, τα είδες;


----------



## panadeli (Oct 5, 2012)

Δεν είμαι σχετικός και ίσως γράψω μπούρδα. Αν όμως καταλαβαίνω καλά, ο κύριος διδάσκων του Πανεπιστημίου (που βρίσκεται στην πολιτεία) Μέριλαντ θεωρεί ότι οι μετοχές της Τράπεζας της Ανατολής είχαν κατατεθεί από την Εθνική Τράπεζα σε ειδικό λογαριασμό με επιτόκιο 7% μέχρι να γίνει η εκκαθάριση που δεν έγινε ποτέ, άρα οι μετοχές συνέχισαν να τοκίζονται μέχρι σήμερα. Με άλλα λόγια, αυτή η αξία των 979 δις δολάρια ανά μετοχή υπολογίζεται με το σκεπτικό ότι η Εθνική Τράπεζα τόκιζε τις μετοχές 80 χρόνια τώρα. Αυτό όμως σημαίνει ότι τα χρήματα αυτά τα χρωστάει η Εθνική Τράπεζα, σωστά; 
Δηλαδή αυτός ο Σώρρας που εμφανίζεται ως και καλά σωτήρας της χώρας που θα μας δανείσει άτοκα 600 δις, στην πραγματικότητα αξιώνει 30 τρις από την Εθνική Τράπεζα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2012)

Για να συμπληρώσουμε το νήμα, ορίστε και η σχετική απάντηση της Εθνικής όταν είχε ξεκινήσει αυτό το ανέκδοτο.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 5, 2012)

Η οργάνωση Greece Debt Free είναι άλλο -παρόμοιο- φρούτο;
Μα καλά, όλοι πια θέλουν να μας σώσουν κι εμείς δεν θέλουμε; Αχαριστία!


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2012)

«Επιπλέον, σε κάθε περίπτωση οι απαιτήσεις εκείνες έχουν παραγραφτεί».

Το συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα περιέχει ενδεχομένως φροϊδικό ολίσθημα. Θα ήθελαν να πουν «παραγραφεί», αλλά για ένα θέμα για το οποίο έχει χυθεί περισσότερο μελάνι απ' όσο αξίζει, το «παραγραφτεί» προκύπτει χωρίς να το θέλεις...

http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=παραγράφω&sin=all


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Η οργάνωση Greece Debt Free είναι άλλο -παρόμοιο- φρούτο;
> Μα καλά, όλοι πια θέλουν να μας σώσουν κι εμείς δεν θέλουμε; Αχαριστία!


Έλσα, με πληγώνεις! Μια οργάνωση την οποία στηρίζει ο επίσημος Ολυμπιακός;

Αυτή είναι μια οργάνωση που μαζεύει λεφτά για να αγοράσει και να ακυρώσει χρέος, αλλά οι μπίζνες δεν βλέπω να πηγαίνουν και τόσο καλά.

Δεν βαριέσαι. Το πρωτάθλημα δικό μας θα 'ναι πάλι...

(Κάπου είχα γράψει από παλιά γι' αυτή την πρωτοβουλία εδώ μέσα. Α, ναι, εδώ. Πάλι κάποιος είχε μπλέξει τα μηδενικά...)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 9, 2012)

Η απάντηση του Λαμπράκη στον Καρυώτη: http://www.tromaktiko.net/2012/10/07/η-οργάνωση-end-ο-λαμπράκης-ο-καρυώτης-οι-μ. :scared:
Και ο πραγματικός λόγος γιατί γίνονται όλα: http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=18831. :lol:


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί κάποιοι άνθρωποι κυκλοφορούν και πλασάρουν αυτά τα παραμύθια. Τι σκοπεύουν να κερδίσουν και πώς; 

Επίσης, πώς μπορούν να λένε σε μια αίθουσα ότι ο πωστονλένε έχει ομόλογα αξίας τριών τρισεκατομμυρίων δολαρίων και να μην πέφτει ούτε ένα γιαούρτι ή κάτι έστω πιο ευγενικό (του Γκέιτς η περιουσία αποτιμάται στα 66 δις, μόνο).


Κατά τ' άλλα, μην ανησυχείτε, το διαδίκτυο πληροφορείται ότι τα κοιτάσματα ουρανίου στην Καβάλα έχουν αποτιμηθεί στα 960 τετράκις εκατομμύρια δολάρια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κατά τ' άλλα, μην ανησυχείτε, το διαδίκτυο πληροφορείται ότι τα κοιτάσματα ουρανίου στην Καβάλα έχουν αποτιμηθεί στα 960 τετράκις εκατομμύρια δολάρια.


Δολάρια. Φυσικά. Πληρωτέα εδώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 9, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Δεν είμαι σχετικός και ίσως γράψω μπούρδα. Αν όμως καταλαβαίνω καλά, ο κύριος διδάσκων του Πανεπιστημίου (που βρίσκεται στην πολιτεία) Μέριλαντ θεωρεί ότι οι μετοχές της Τράπεζας της Ανατολής είχαν κατατεθεί από την Εθνική Τράπεζα σε ειδικό λογαριασμό με επιτόκιο 7% μέχρι να γίνει η εκκαθάριση που δεν έγινε ποτέ, άρα οι μετοχές συνέχισαν να τοκίζονται μέχρι σήμερα. Με άλλα λόγια, αυτή η αξία των 979 δις δολάρια ανά μετοχή υπολογίζεται με το σκεπτικό ότι η Εθνική Τράπεζα τόκιζε τις μετοχές 80 χρόνια τώρα. Αυτό όμως σημαίνει ότι τα χρήματα αυτά τα χρωστάει η Εθνική Τράπεζα, σωστά;
> Δηλαδή αυτός ο Σώρρας που εμφανίζεται ως και καλά σωτήρας της χώρας που θα μας δανείσει άτοκα 600 δις, στην πραγματικότητα αξιώνει 30 τρις από την Εθνική Τράπεζα;



Περίπου. Αυτό που δήθεν ζητούσε ήταν να γίνει παραγραφή του χρέους, μιας και η Εθνική υποτίθεται ότι ανήκει σε παγκόσμιο τραστ τραπεζών που έχουν τον τρόπο να την ξελασπώσουν αν παραστεί περίσταση (βέβαια αν συνέβαινε κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα ρευστότητας αλλά άσ' το αυτό).

Βέβαια, ακόμα κι αν ίσχυε αυτό το πράγμα κι ακόμα κι έστω ότι οι μετοχές ισχύουν ακόμα και έχουν την αξία σε χρυσό που είχαν τα χρυσά γαλλικά φράγκα του 1930τόσο. Ας δούμε πόσο θα κόστιζαν αυτές οι μετοχές σήμερα:

Ο Σώρρας έχει 40 μετοχές, λέει, που η καθεμιά τους ξέρουμε ότι είχε ονομαστική αξία 125 χγφ. Κάθε χγφ είχε αξία 0,29 γραμμάρια χρυσού. Χαριστικά, θα πάρω την υψηλότερη τιμή που είχε ποτέ ο χρυσός, δηλαδή $2.247,66 ανά ουγγιά (1980). Η ουγγιά είναι 28,3495 γραμμάρια, άρα τιμή του χρυσού είναι 79,28 δολλάρια το γραμμάριο. Οπότε: 125 χ 0,29 χ 79,28 = 2874 δολλάρια ανά μετοχή. 2874 χ 40 = 114.956 δολλάρια στο σύνολο, ανατοκιζόμενα με 7% για 80 χρόνια: 114.956 χ 1,07^80 = 25.777.088 δολλάρια.

Αυτό το ποσό βέβαια δεν είναι ικανό να σώσει απολύτως τίποτα, αλλά δεν θα του καθόταν άσχημα του Σώρρα να το έπαιρνε. Βέβαια κάτι τέτοιο είναι αδύνατον, γιατί ούτε χφγ υπάρχει πια, ούτε η ονομαστική αξία της μετοχής δημιουργεί, απ' όσο ξέρω, υποχρέωση στην εταιρεία να την καταβάλει επακριβώς (αφού η μετοχή θα πρέπει να έχει αξία ίση με το κεφάλαιο διά τον αριθμό των μερισμάτων), ούτε η υπόθεση της τράπεζας της Ανατολής είναι ανοιχτή, πια, ούτε η αξία της μετοχής ήταν σε χρυσό και μερικά ακόμα "ούτε".


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κατά τ' άλλα, μην ανησυχείτε, το διαδίκτυο πληροφορείται ότι τα κοιτάσματα ουρανίου στην Καβάλα έχουν αποτιμηθεί στα 960 τετράκις εκατομμύρια δολάρια.



Υπολογισμός του Βελόπουλου, αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου. Φυσικά πολλαπλασίασε τα -μη επιβεβαιωμένα στο σύνολό τους- αποθέματα ουρανίου με την τιμή του εμπλουτισμένου ουρανίου, που είναι περίπου 400,000 φορές μεγαλύτερη της τιμής του καθαρού μεταλλεύματος, με αποτέλεσμα να κάνει τους 10,000 τόνους ουρανίου να αξίζουν 200 τρις δολλάρια. Καθώς διαδιδόταν το κείμενο, κάποιος έκανε τους 10,000 τόνους 48 εκατομμύρια. Δώσε να 'χουμε ρε αδερφέ! Επιβεβαιωμένοι είναι μόνο οι 1525 τόνοι, ωστόσο, με αξία γύρω στα 80-100 εκ. δολλάρια (θεωρητικά βέβαια, γιατί αυτό είναι το κόστος πώλησης, όχι το κέρδος).


----------



## Zazula (Oct 9, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> το κόστος πώλησης


η _τιμή _πώλησης


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 9, 2012)

Μπαρντόν!


----------



## panadeli (Oct 10, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κατά τ' άλλα, μην ανησυχείτε, το διαδίκτυο πληροφορείται ότι τα κοιτάσματα ουρανίου στην Καβάλα έχουν αποτιμηθεί στα 960 τετράκις εκατομμύρια δολάρια.



Αναρωτιέμαι αν όλοι αυτοί που κατασκευάζουν ή αναπαράγουν τέτοιες ειδήσεις έχουν την παραμικρή ιδέα του μεγέθους των ποσών που αναφέρουν.
Αν μοιράσουμε εξίσου στα 11 εκατομμύρια κατοίκους της χώρας το παραπάνω ποσό, αντιστοιχούν, ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ, 87 *δισεκατομμύρια* δολάρια στον καθέναν. Σε μια πενταμελή οικογένεια αντιστοιχούν 435 δις. Σε ένα μικρό χωριό των εκατό κατοίκων, 8,7 τρις.
Ο παραπάνω υπολογισμός πιστεύω ότι από μόνος του αρκεί ώστε ακόμα και ο πιο τυφλωμένος οπαδός του "λεφτά υπάρχουν αλλά μας το κρύβουν" τουλάχιστον να ψυλλιαστεί, αν μη τι άλλο, ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την είδηση.

Αυτό βέβαια προϋποθέτει ότι μπορεί κανείς να επεξεργαστεί λογικά μια πληροφορία που του δίνεται, καθώς και ότι γνωρίζει στοιχειώδη μαθηματικά του γυμνασίου. Αυθαίρετες παραδοχές, σίγουρα, κάτι που γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά όσοι έχουν δει σε γραπτό β' γυμνασίου πράξεις όπως αυτές:
200 χ 158 = 258
4 χ 19,3 = 49,3
200 - 158 = 100
4 - 19,3 = 33,3


----------



## bernardina (Oct 10, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι αν όλοι αυτοί που κατασκευάζουν ή αναπαράγουν τέτοιες ειδήσεις έχουν την παραμικρή ιδέα του μεγέθους των ποσών που αναφέρουν....Αυτό βέβαια προϋποθέτει ότι μπορεί κανείς να επεξεργαστεί λογικά μια πληροφορία που του δίνεται, καθώς και ότι γνωρίζει στοιχειώδη μαθηματικά του γυμνασίου.



Κι όμως, αυτός εδώ είναι *γιατρός*! (Το ξαναβάζω, για την περίπτωση που σου διέφυγε. Αλλά και επειδή _ακόμα_ δεν τη χωράει ο φτωχός μου νους τέτοια απύθμενη... ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω πώς να τη χαρακτηρίσω. Εδώ οι λέξεις με εγκαταλείπουν. Και η επιστήμη σηκώνει ψηλά χέρια και πόδια).


----------



## panadeli (Oct 10, 2012)

Πράγματι μου είχε διαφύγει. 
Εντάξει, αυτός πουλάει το παραμύθι του. Δεν έχω καταλάβει για ποιο λόγο το κάνει, συμμερίζομαι κι εγώ την απορία του Νίκελ στο #24. Μπορεί να ψοφάει για δημοσιότητα, μπορεί απλά να είναι σαλεμένος, ή μπορεί και να έχει κάποιο καθ' όλα λογικό κίνητρο που μας διαφεύγει (να θέλει να ρίξει γκόμενες, ας πούμε). 
Με όλους εκείνους -και είναι πολλοί- που τον πιστεύουν τι γίνεται; Εκεί ταιριάζει μια άλλη γνωστή απορία.


----------



## SBE (Oct 10, 2012)

Κι επειδή είναι γιατρός σημαίνει ότι ξέρει από χρηματικά ποσά; Αν κρίνω απο τους γιατρούς που ξέρω, οι πιο πολλοί δεν ξέρουν ΤΙΠΟΤΑ έξω απο τον κλάδο τους. 

Επιπλέον γενικά όταν τα ποσά ανεβαίνουν ο κοινός νους δεν τα καταλαβαίνει.  Κι αν ο κοινός νους δεν έχει ένα μέτρο σύγκρισης, π.χ. δεν ξέρει πόσο κάνει το ουράνιο, πόσα λεφτά έχει ο Γκειτς, πόσο κάνει ένα σουπερτάνκερ κλπ, τότε έχετε γειά βρυσούλες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2012)

SBE said:


> Επιπλέον γενικά όταν τα ποσά ανεβαίνουν ο κοινός νους δεν τα καταλαβαίνει.  Κι αν ο κοινός νους δεν έχει ένα μέτρο σύγκρισης, π.χ. δεν ξέρει πόσο κάνει το ουράνιο, πόσα λεφτά έχει ο Γκειτς, πόσο κάνει ένα σουπερτάνκερ κλπ, τότε έχετε γειά βρυσούλες.



Άσκηση 1η (απλή): Πόσα τούβλα έχει περίπου (με προσέγγιση ±5%) ο τοίχος απέναντί σας; Για ευκολία, θεωρήστε μέρος του τοίχου όλα τα ανοίγματα (παράθυρα, πόρτες) κ.λπ. Κάντε πρώτα εκτίμηση με το μάτι και μετά πάρτε μολύβι και χαρτί. Οι διαστάσεις του απλού τούβλου (επιλέξτε μέχρι την τελεία): (Το απλό τούβλο έχει διαστάσεις 6x9x19 cm).


----------



## SBE (Oct 10, 2012)

Σημασία δεν έχει η ακριβής απάντηση (που δεν μπορείς να την υπολογίσεις χωρίς άλλα στοιχεία π.χ. μέτρημα στο παράδειγμά σου) αλλά η μεθοδολογία. Χ εμβαδό ο τοίχος, Υ η μεγάλη πλευρά του τούβλου, διαίρεση. 
Μερικά άλλα όμως ή τα ξέρεις ή δεν τα ξέρεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2012)

Το πήγες αλλού. Το θέμα δεν είναι αν ξέρουμε να κάνουμε τις πράξεις (υποτίθεται ότι είναι του δημοτικού), αλλά να διαπιστώσουμε πόσο δύσκολα μπορεί να εκτιμήσουμε αριθμούς ακόμη και σε τόσα απλά και οικεία παραδείγματα, πόσο αφύσικη είναι η αίσθηση των μεγάλων αριθμών και πόσο απαραίτητη είναι η συνεχής άσκηση για να μπορούμε να έχουμε την αίσθηση των μεγεθών. Πόσοι πελάτες είναι αυτή τη στιγμή στο εστιατόριο; Πόσα ταμεία είναι ανοιχτά στο σούπερ μάρκετ την ώρα αιχμής που ψωνίζουμε και πόσους πελάτες διεκπεραιώνουν την ώρα αν εμείς είμαστε τυπικό παράδειγμα; Ξέρω, πολλούς...


----------



## SBE (Oct 10, 2012)

Πιθανόν να έχει να κάνει με το πώς βλέπει κανείς τον κόσμο. 
Εγώ μεγάλωσα σε διαμέρισμα και είχα άλλα παιδάκια, οπότε πέρναγα την ώρα μου αυτοψυχαγωγούμενη με αριθμούς- μέτραγα πλακάκια στον τοίχο, πλάκες στα πεζοδρόμια, τα παιδιά στο σχολείο απέναντι κλπ κλπ. Άλλοι μπορεί να είχαν άλλη ψυχαγωγία, να παρατηρούν π.χ. τι χρώμα έχουν τα σύννεφα. Γι'αυτό μεγαλώνοντας αυτοί έγιναν ζωγράφοι ή έστω στυλίστες της Μέρκελ.

ΥΓ Ξέχασα να πω το ενδυματολογικό σύστημα Μέρκελ μου αρέσει. Κι οι άντρες το εφαρμόζουν αλλά δε λέει κανείς τίποτα ότι φοράνε το ίδιο κουστούμι σε διάφορα χρώματα. 
ΥΓ2 Αφού είμαστε στον κύβο, μήπως χρειάζονται τρία χα στον τίτλο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2012)

Ή πιθανόν βλέπει κανείς αλλιώς τον κόσμο ανάλογα με το ποιος είναι.

Ο Ωνάσης (την εποχή της ανόδου του) λέγεται ότι είχε 30 ολόιδια κουστούμια, ένα για κάθε ημέρα, για να μη φαίνεται ότι είναι πλούσιος.

Είναι τέσσερα χα στον κύβο. 64 χα συνολικά. Όσα τετράγωνα έχει μια σκακιέρα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 10, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το πήγες αλλού. Το θέμα δεν είναι αν ξέρουμε να κάνουμε τις πράξεις (υποτίθεται ότι είναι του δημοτικού), αλλά να διαπιστώσουμε πόσο δύσκολα μπορεί να εκτιμήσουμε αριθμούς ακόμη και σε τόσα απλά και οικεία παραδείγματα, πόσο αφύσικη είναι η αίσθηση των μεγάλων αριθμών και πόσο απαραίτητη είναι η συνεχής άσκηση για να μπορούμε να έχουμε την αίσθηση των μεγεθών. Πόσοι πελάτες είναι αυτή τη στιγμή στο εστιατόριο; Πόσα ταμεία είναι ανοιχτά στο σούπερ μάρκετ την ώρα αιχμής που ψωνίζουμε και πόσους πελάτες διεκπεραιώνουν την ώρα αν εμείς είμαστε τυπικό παράδειγμα; Ξέρω, πολλούς...



Οτιδήποτε πάνω από 20, είναι μεγάλος αριθμός για τον ανθρώπινο εγκέφαλο και μπορεί να υπολογιστεί μόνο με αναλογία, όπου πρέπει να κάνεις χοντρικές πράξεις, τουλάχιστον. Αν σου βάλουνε 1000 άτομα μπροστά σου και σε ρωτήσουνε πόσα είναι, η πιθανότητα να πέσεις κοντά είναι μικρή. Αν σε βάλουνε να εκτιμήσεις πόσα φασόλια έχει μια συσκευασία του κιλού, πρέπει να καταφύγεις σε πράξεις, έστω και χοντρικές. Είναι αδύνατον για τον ανθρώπινο εγκέφαλο να κάνει εκτίμηση με το μάτι.

Με βάση και το παρακάτω σχόλιο της SBE, θα ήθελα να θυμίσω κάτι...



SBE said:


> Επιπλέον γενικά όταν τα ποσά ανεβαίνουν ο κοινός νους δεν τα καταλαβαίνει.  Κι αν ο κοινός νους δεν έχει ένα μέτρο σύγκρισης, π.χ. δεν ξέρει πόσο κάνει το ουράνιο, πόσα λεφτά έχει ο Γκειτς, πόσο κάνει ένα σουπερτάνκερ κλπ, τότε έχετε γειά βρυσούλες.



Σε μια εκπομπή του Κανάκη (Ράδιο Αρβύλα), ακούμε ότι η δικογραφία για την υπόθεση Siemens είναι 9.000.000 σελίδες.

Προφανώς ο αριθμός είναι εξωφρενικά μεγάλος και με έναν απλό υπολογισμό, βλέπουμε ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Με μια ταχύτητα γραφής 200 λέξεων το λεπτό, που είναι πολύ, και ας πούμε 200 λέξεις την σελίδα, σε μεγάλη γραμματοσειρά, θα χρειαζόταν κανείς 17 χρόνια 24ωρης δουλειάς για να γράψει τόσο πολύ. Για να διαβάσει κάποιος -όχι βέβαια για να μελετήσει- το ίδιο κείμενο, θα χρειαζόταν περί τα 14 χρόνια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Οτιδήποτε πάνω από 20, είναι μεγάλος αριθμός για τον ανθρώπινο εγκέφαλο και μπορεί να υπολογιστεί μόνο με αναλογία, όπου πρέπει να κάνεις χοντρικές πράξεις, τουλάχιστον.


Σύμφωνοι. Χοντρικά, λοιπόν. Πόσα τούβλα έχει ο τοίχος απέναντί σου και πόσα βγαίνουν με ακριβείς πράξεις;

Γιατί όταν λέει κάποιος, π.χ., ότι μια επιβάρυνση είναι μισό ευρώ την ημέρα και αφορά ενάμισι εκατομμύριο ανθρώπους, μαζεύονται αμέσως αμέσως... πόσα ετησίως; Γρήγορα! :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 10, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σύμφωνοι. Χοντρικά, λοιπόν. Πόσα τούβλα έχει ο τοίχος απέναντί σου και πόσα βγαίνουν με ακριβείς πράξεις;
> 
> Γιατί όταν λέει κάποιος, π.χ., ότι μια επιβάρυνση είναι μισό ευρώ την ημέρα και αφορά ενάμισι εκατομμύριο ανθρώπους, μαζεύονται αμέσως αμέσως... πόσα; Γρήγορα! :)



Το δεύτερο είναι εύκολα υπολογίσιμο, αν εννοείς για μια μέρα, γιατί είναι 1,5/2 που είναι πολύ απλή πράξη. Απέναντί μου δεν έχω κανέναν τοίχο με τούβλα, αλλά αυτή η πράξη γίνεται αναλογικά. Μπορώ εύκολα να υπολογίσω με το μάτι μια δεκάδα τούβλα, κατακόρυφα, και να υπολογίσω αναλογικά πόσες δεκάδες είναι το ύψος του τοίχου, μετά να υπολογίσω πόσες φορές σε ύψος του τοίχου είναι το μήκος του και απ' αυτό να βγάλω την τάξη μεγέθους των τουβλών (χοντρικά ένα τούβλο έχει μήκος ίσο περίπου με 3-3,5 φορές το ύψος του). Χοντρικά, αν ο τοίχος απέναντί μου είχε τούβλα, θα είχε περίπου 10 δεκάδες κατακόρυφα και 10 δεκάδες οριζόντια και άρα η τάξη μεγέθους του θα ήταν των μερικών χιλιάδων (10,000 με τους συγκεκριμένους αριθμούς). Χωρίς την αναλογία, θα υπολόγιζα με το μάτι έναν πολύ μικρότερο αριθμό.


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Χοντρικά, αν ο τοίχος απέναντί μου είχε τούβλα, θα είχε περίπου 10 δεκάδες κατακόρυφα και 10 δεκάδες οριζόντια


Από στάδιο μάς γράφεις;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 10, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Σε μια εκπομπή του Κανάκη (Ράδιο Αρβύλα), ακούμε ότι η δικογραφία για την υπόθεση Siemens είναι 9.000.000 σελίδες.
> 
> Προφανώς ο αριθμός είναι εξωφρενικά μεγάλος και με έναν απλό υπολογισμό, βλέπουμε ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Με μια ταχύτητα γραφής 200 λέξεων το λεπτό, που είναι πολύ, και ας πούμε 200 λέξεις την σελίδα, σε μεγάλη γραμματοσειρά, θα χρειαζόταν κανείς 17 χρόνια 24ωρης δουλειάς για να γράψει τόσο πολύ. Για να διαβάσει κάποιος -όχι βέβαια για να μελετήσει- το ίδιο κείμενο, θα χρειαζόταν περί τα 14 χρόνια.


Δεν ξέρω αν ο αριθμός είναι ακριβής, αλλά για να συγκεντρωθεί το υλικό, συγκεντρώνεται - δεν δουλεύει ένα μόνο άτομο για να να σχηματιστεί δικογραφία, και η συγκεκριμένη υπόθεση έχει απασχολήσει πολύ κόσμο :) Θα το ψάξω λίγο περισσότερο όταν ξεπεραστεί πρόβλημα τεχνικής φύσης που αντιμετωπίζω εσχάτως...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2012)

Να το πούμε αλλιώς. Θα έπρεπε να είναι 30.000 τόμοι των 300 σελίδων. Πόσες βιβλιοθήκες ξέρεις στην Ελλάδα που να διαθέτουν 30.000 τόμους από οτιδήποτε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 10, 2012)

nickel said:


> Από στάδιο μάς γράφεις;






Απέναντί μου είναι ο πίσω τοίχος κολλητών πολυκατοικιών, περίπου 10χ25 μέτρα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 10, 2012)

Διάβασα στην αρχή _δισκογραφία _της Ζήμενς, οπότε εννιά εκατομμύρια αντίτυπα ωραίες πωλήσεις για διεθνές σουξέ. :upz:

Μια που αναφέρει ο δόχτορας βιβλία, μία φίλη κληρονόμησε τη βιβλιοθήκη ενός καθηγητή Γερμανικής φιλολογίας, περίπου 5.000 βιβλία. Όταν μου το είπε φαντάστηκα το σπίτι τους να έχει μετατραπεί σε αποθήκη αλλά όταν τα είδα στα ράφια διαπίστωσα ότι τελικά δεν ήταν και τόσα πολλά. 

Και φυσικά υπάρχει πάντα το αμερικάνικο σύστημα: διασχίζουμε αυτή τη στιγμή τη γέφυρα του Μπαίλεϋ, η οποία έχει μήκος όσο οχτακόσιες πλάκες Ίον μικρές, ύψος το μισό του Εμπάιρ Στέητ και το πάχος κάθε κολώνας είναι δυο φορές η μέση του αγάλματος της Ελευθερίας. Ζυγίζει όσο εκατό νταλίκες. ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 10, 2012)

Μιας που το αναφέρεις, ορίστε ένα πολύ παραστατικό δείγμα του πόσο είναι το χρέος των ΗΠΑ:

http://demonocracy.info/infographics/usa/us_debt/us_debt.html


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2012)

Μικρομεσαία η χάρη μας:
http://demonocracy.info/infographics/eu/debt_greek/debt_greek.html


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2012)

Αν είχε χρησιμοποιήσει πεντακοσάευρα θα ήταν ακόμα μικρότερο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2013)

Μια και θυμηθήκαμε κι αυτό το νήμα με τον τόσο αόριστο και γενικόλογο τίτλο, οι χτεσινές αποκαλύψεις για τα ομόλογα των 600 δισ. από το Έθνος:

www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=22767&subid=2&pubid=63867784


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2013)

Επειδή μπορεί να νομίζετε ότι το θέμα έχει ξεψυχήσει, ότι ακόμη κι οι πλέον αμβλύνοες εννόησαν — κι ότι δεν μπορεί τα πάντα να περιστρέφονται γύρω απ' τη γλώσσα:




Κι επειδή νομίζω δεν το έχουμε βάλει, ιδού το από πού βρέθηκαν τα λεφτά:




Αν νομίζατε πως τα είχατε δει και ακούσει όλα, τα δυο παραπάνω βιντεάκια θα σας διαψεύσουν... :scared: Κι άντε μετά να μαζεύουμε όλα τα ανεκδιήγητα μυθεύματα που τσαμπουνά αυτός ο κύριος...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 11, 2013)

Νόμιζα ότι το θέμα έχει κλείσει, αλλά μπα, οπότε, άλλαξα τον τίτλο...

(Το νήμα είχε ξεκινήσει με τον μυστηριώδη τίτλο αλλαντάλλων: *Χα, χα, χα, χα. Στον κύβο.*)


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2013)

Άκουσα πρώτα το δεύτερο, το 6λεπτο, από το οποίο πληροφορήθηκα ότι «ο Σώρρας μεταβίβασε στην αμερικανική κυβέρνηση ορισμένα πνευματικά δικαιώματα που έχουν να κάνουν με πολύ υψηλή τεχνολογία — τεχνολογία που ήταν γνωστή στον ελληνικό χώρο την εποχή του Ζηνός και του Απόλλωνος». Αναρωτιέμαι αν προλαβαίνω να κατοχυρώσω κάτι πατέντες που δεν κατοχύρωσε ο Δημόκριτος.

Τώρα ακούω στο περίπου το πρώτο βιντεάκι (μα τρεισήμισι ώρες!) και έχω την εντύπωση ότι έχουν πακετάρει κάθε παπάρα που έχει ειπωθεί στα χρόνια που παρακολουθώ αυτά τα θέματα. Στα 29 λεπτά αρχίζει να εξηγεί ότι η Μακντόναλντ χρηματοδότησε το TLG για να βοηθήσει στις έρευνες για την τεχνητή νοημοσύνη. Συνεχίζω, ακμαίος, να δω αν θα χτυπήσουν παγκόσμιο ρεκόρ παπάρας!


----------



## SBE (Aug 11, 2013)

Χαρά στην υπομονή σου. Εγώ παρακολούθησα μέχρι το σημείο που αναφέρεις το δεύτερο και δεν άντεξα, αν και τώρα σκέφτομαι ότι θα έπρεπε να κατοχυρώσω τον τροχό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 11, 2013)

nickel said:


> Τώρα ακούω στο περίπου το πρώτο βιντεάκι (μα τρεισήμισι ώρες!) και έχω την εντύπωση ότι έχουν πακετάρει κάθε παπάρα που έχει ειπωθεί στα χρόνια που παρακολουθώ αυτά τα θέματα. Στα 29 λεπτά αρχίζει να εξηγεί ότι η Μακντόναλντ χρηματοδότησε το TLG για να βοηθήσει στις έρευνες για την τεχνητή νοημοσύνη. Συνεχίζω, ακμαίος, να δω αν θα χτυπήσουν παγκόσμιο ρεκόρ παπάρας!



Καλά, πόσο ελεύθερο χρόνο έχεις και τον σπαταλάς έτσι;


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2013)

Ομολογώ ότι δεν είχα δώσει σημασία στις λεπτομέρειες όλων αυτών που λένε ο Σώρρας, ο Λαμπράκης και η υπόλοιπη μαφία των άκηδων (των Κρητικών του E.N.D.). Ο λογικός άνθρωπος, άμα ακούει για τράπεζα της Ανατολής και ομόλογα των 600 δις, τα πετάει αμέσως εκεί που τους αξίζει —στον κάλαθο των αχρήστων— και συνεχίζει τη δουλειά του. Καλώς ή κακώς, άρχισα να ακούω το βιντεάκι αυτή τη φορά και είπα να προσέξω περισσότερο τα γύρω-γύρω. Το άκουσα όλο: δυόμισι ώρες ομιλία και μία ερωτήσεις. Τι κατάλαβα; 

Το ευρύτερο φαινόμενο που εύκολα διαπιστώνει κανείς στην ταλαιπωρημένη ελληνική κοινωνία είναι η ευκολία με την οποία ακόμα και σοβαροί άνθρωποι και μορφωμένοι πιστεύουν του κόσμου τις απίθανες υποσχέσεις ή εξηγήσεις. Για κάθε προσωπικό πρόβλημα —ιατρικό, αισθηματικό, οικογενειακό, οικονομικό κ.ά.— κόσμος και κοσμάκης στρέφεται για βοήθεια ή παρηγοριά στους πάμπολλους τσαρλατάνους που προφέρουν τα κατάλληλα ματζούνια. Ξέρουμε άλλωστε ότι τα κόμματα που έχουν βρεθεί στη θέση της μείζονος ή της ελάσσονος αντιπολίτευσης σπάνια απέφυγαν τον πειρασμό να υποσχεθούν λαγούς με πετραχήλια, κι ας γνώριζαν ότι οι υποσχέσεις του είναι ανέφικτες. 

Ανακάλυψα λοιπόν ότι αυτοί εδώ οι τσαρλατάνοι του END αποφάσισαν να τεστάρουν κανονικά το ακροατήριό τους. Ποιο είναι το τεστ; Για να πιστέψεις το παραμύθι με τα 600 δις, πρέπει να είσαι *ο απόλυτος χάννος*: θα πρέπει πρώτα να πιστέψεις και εκατό άλλα παραμύθια. Το ρεκόρ το έχουν τα παραμύθια της Χαλιμάς, αλλά αυτά θέλουν χίλιες και μία νύχτες, ενώ ο δόκτωρ Λαμπράκης στην ομιλία του έχει μόνο δυόμισι ώρες. Σ’ αυτές τις δυόμισι ώρες κατάφερε πραγματικά να χωρέσει πολλές δεκάδες από τους μύθους που διακινούν διάφοροι τρελοί και πονηροί του διαδικτύου: γλωσσικούς, πολιτικούς, οικονομικούς, μεταφυσικούς. Περιέργως, για γιατρός που ήταν, μόνο με ιατρικούς μύθους και γνήσια ματζούνια και νερά του Καματερού δεν ασχολήθηκε ο δόκτωρ Λαμπράκης. Απ’όλα τ’ άλλα είχε ο μπαξές του. Στο κέντρο: το μεγαλείο της φυλής και πώς μας πολεμούν οι εχθροί, που σπάνια δεν είναι Εβραίοι. Θα έλεγα ότι η ακροδεξιά παπάρα πήγε σύννεφο, αλλά δύσκολα βάζεις πολιτικό στίγμα στην τρικυμία εν κρανίω. Από τους ΕΛ ξεκίνησε και έφτασε σε Καζάρους και ακασικά πεδία και μισθοφόρους της Blackwater (πολλές χιλιάδες είναι στην Αττική και πληρώνονται κανονικά, έτοιμοι να αντιμετωπίσουν λαϊκό ξεσηκωμό), είπε για πολιτικούς που έχουν πάρει εντολή να βγάλουν την Ελλάδα από το ευρώ και να τη προσδέσουν στο δολάριο, η Μακντόναλτ χρηματοδότησε τον Θησαυρό της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας (TLG) για να βοηθήσει στην ανάπτυξη της τεχνητής νοημοσύνης (που λίμναζε χωρίς την πρόσβαση στο σύνολο των ελληνικών λέξεων, οι οποίες είναι δισεκατομμύρια σαν τα δολάρια του Σώρρα), μέχρι και για κάποιο κανόνι του χωροχρόνου άκουσα κάποια στιγμή, που είναι ελληνική εφεύρεση, αλλά την πούλησε πολιτικός μας στους Αμερικανούς έναντι ασυλίας. Πολλά απ’ αυτά που άκουσα τα βρίσκει κανείς εδώ: http://topotamiemeis.blogspot.gr/2013/07/dna-adrianos-bezouglof-5-end.html, αλλά φαίνεται ότι οι άνθρωποι κάθονται και σοφίζονται κάθε τόσο καινούργια τεστ για τους χάννους που τους ακούνε.

Δεν έχω καταλάβει αν θέλουν να φτιάξουν κόμμα ή να στήσουν κάποιο είδος νιγηριανής απάτης, αλλά κάποιες τόσο ξεδιάντροπες αγυρτείες γιατί να περιφέρονται ελεύθερες; Αυτή είναι η μια απορία. Η μεγαλύτερη απορία (επειδή υπάρχει και βιντεάκι από συγκέντρωση περίπου 1.000 ατόμων σε ξενοδοχείο της Αθήνας, όπου νομίζω ότι είπαν περίπου παρόμοιες αρλούμπες και συκοφαντίες): πώς είναι δυνατό τόσοι άνθρωποι να κάθονται να ακούνε έναν τέτοιο χείμαρρο βλακείας και να μη βγάζουν κιχ; Είναι τόσο ανεγκέφαλος πια ο περιούσιος λαός μας;


----------



## pidyo (Aug 12, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Νόμιζα ότι το θέμα έχει κλείσει, αλλά μπα, οπότε, άλλαξα τον τίτλο...
> 
> (Το νήμα είχε ξεκινήσει με τον μυστηριώδη τίτλο αλλαντάλλων: *Χα, χα, χα, χα. Στον κύβο.*)



Αν είχα πάρει είδηση το περιεχόμενο του νήματος, θα σας είχα προειδοποιήσει εγκαίρως ότι ο τίτλος ήταν άστοχος για μια μικρή ομάδα ανθρώπων: τους υπαλλήλους του Ιστορικού Αρχείου της ΕΤΕ, οι οποίοι, σε διάφορες φάσεις δικαστικής διερεύνησης του θέματος, ή για απαντήσεις στην πληθώρα των εξωδίκων που κατά καιρούς έστελναν αυτοί οι τύποι, έτρεχαν να βρουν στα αρχεία απαντήσεις για τον κάθε πικραμένο, δουλεύοντας πολλές υπερωρίες. Μέχρι γνωστοί στο Παρίσι επιστρατεύτηκαν, για την ανεύρεση φύλλων γαλλικών εφημερίδων στις οποίες είχε δημοσιευθεί η συγχώνευση της Τράπεζας της Ανατολής με την Εθνική. Μεγάλη πίκρα για όλους, με διαβεβαιώνουν. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, η ιστορία με την ΤτΑ έχει, τρόπον τινά, ανεξαρτητοποιηθεί από την υπόθεση Σώρρα, και διαθέτει και δική της σοβαροφανή ιστοσελίδα: http://banquedorient.org/web.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 12, 2013)

nickel said:


> Πολλά απ’ αυτά που άκουσα τα βρίσκει κανείς εδώ: http://topotamiemeis.blogspot.gr/2013/07/dna-adrianos-bezouglof-5-end.html, αλλά φαίνεται ότι οι άνθρωποι κάθονται και σοφίζονται κάθε τόσο καινούργια τεστ για τους χάννους που τους ακούνε.



Καταπληκτικό το λινκάκι. Εκεί δε με τους Χάζαρους, τους Υξώς και το τείχος των Γωγ και Μαγώγ ενθουσιάστηκα εντελώς. Σετάκι με το _Εκκρεμές του Φουκώ_ που ξαναδιαβάζω τώρα στις διακοπές!


----------



## bernardina (Aug 13, 2013)

ΙΑ ΗΩ ΩΥΙΕ ΑΕΙ ΕΙ 
Όπως διαπιστώσατε δέν υπάρχει κανένα σύμφωνο. Σε καμιία άλλη γλώσσα δεν συμβαίνει αυτό.
ΙΑ σημαίνει όπως 
ΗΩ είναι η αυγή 
Ω ΥΙΕ γιέ μου 
ΑΕΙ ΕΙ Να είσαι πάντα!

"Σαν την αυγούλα να είσαι πάντα γιέ μου!" αυτό σημαίνει.


Ε... χμμ... Δεν σημαίνει ακριβώς αυτό, δεδομένου ότι το ει είναι οριστική, ούτε ευκτική ούτε προστακτική... Και το οία γράφεται με όμικρον γιώτα... Και το Ηώς θέλει κι ένα ρημάδι σίγμα τελικό...

Αλλά ακόμα κι αν ήταν σωστό, τι αποδεικνύει το ότι μερικοί τύποι λέξεων δεν έχουν σύμφωνα;

Α, συγνώμη! Το λέει ακριβώς από κάτω.

Διαχρονικά η Ελλάδα δέν ζήτησε τίποτα από κάποιον άλλο λαό. Όλοι οι άλλοι ζήτησαν από μας. Όλοι οι άλλοι πήραν από εμάς. Όλοι οι άλλοι και σήμερα ακόμη παίρνουν από εμάς. Όμως ο Έλληνας δέν πήγε στη Σιγκαπούρη να ζητήσει μαθηματικά. Γιατί μας φαίρνετε μαθηματικά Σιγκαπούρης να διδάσκονται στα σχολεία; Δέν πήγαμε εμείς σε κανένα μέρος του κόσμου να μας ορίσουνε τί είναι η ελευθερία, τί είναι η δημοκρατία, τι είναι η δημόσια διοίκηση επειδή εμείς τα ορίσαμε. Επομένως εμείς είμαστε οι φορείς και πολύ περισσότερο οι μεταφορείς του πολιτισμού. Δεν θέλω απόψε να κάνουμε φιλοσοφική συζήτηση αλλά πρακτική συζήτηση επειδή γνωρίζω ό,τι τα δικά σας προβλήματα είναι πρακτικά. 


Μά'στα, μά'στα...

Για τη σκοτωμένη ορθογραφία δεν θα κλάψω --τα 'θελε και τα 'παθε εκεί που πήγε κι έμπλεξε. Για τον κακομοίρη τον ορθό λόγο, όμως, θα μουσκέψω πολλά μαντίλια. Για τη δε σχέση αιτίου αιτιατού που δολοφονήθηκε χωρίς έλεος μέσα στον εγκέφαλο αυτών των ανθρώπων θα θρηνήσω και θα στηθοκοπηθώ.

Ύστερα θα συνεχίσω την ανάγνωση για να μου φτιάξει πάλι το κέφι. Ρε σεις, αυτοί δεν παίζονται! _Σίγουρα_ έχουν άλλο DNA... :woot:


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 13, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ρε σεις, αυτοί δεν παίζονται! _Σίγουρα_ έχουν άλλο DNA... :woot:


Θέλατε κι άλλες αποδείξεις ότι μας ψεκάζουν; Αν δεν είναι αυτοί ψεκασμένοι, τι είναι;


----------



## Irini (Aug 13, 2013)

Και φυσικά οι αρχαίοι τα πρόφεραν όλα όπως εμείς και τις δασείες τις πρόσθεσαν αργότερα έτσι, για γούστο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 13, 2013)

Τι είναι τα μαθηματικά Σιγκαπούρης;


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2013)

SBE said:


> Τι είναι τα μαθηματικά Σιγκαπούρης;


Μια από τις μεθόδους που χρησιμοποιούνται για να δημιουργήσεις στους αφελείς που έχεις απέναντί σου την αίσθηση ότι σε ξεπουλάνε απ' όλες τις μεριές. Οι πατεράδες που βρίσκονται στο κοινό, κάθε φορά που κάνουν το λάθος να ανοίξουν το βιβλίο μαθηματικών των παιδιών τους, έχουν την εντύπωση ότι αντιμετωπίζουν έναν κόσμο εξωτικό — κυρίως επειδή από τα μαθηματικά που έκαναν εκείνοι, ζήτημα είναι αν θυμούνται τη μέθοδο των τριών. Θυμούνται λοιπόν τα ανεξήγητα και εξωτικά που είδαν στο βιβλίο του παιδιού τους, και έρχεται τώρα ο δόκτωρ Λαμπράκης με το κύρος του επιστήμονα που τους έχει (μέχρι στιγμής) αποκαλύψει σαράντα οκτώ άλλες συνωμοσίες σε βάρος της φυλής, και τους αναφέρει, εντελώς αν πασάν, τα «μαθηματικά Σιγκαπούρης» με την άνεση που λέμε «λαχανάκια Βρυξελλών», οπότε εύκολα θα πιστέψουν ότι, αντί να διδάσκονται τα παιδιά μας τα μαθηματικά του Πυθαγόρα και του Ευκλείδη, που φτάνουν και περισσεύουν, κάνουν (οι προδότες που μας κυβερνούν) εισαγωγή μαθηματικά από την Άπω Ανατολή, μαζί με τα έξυπνα τηλέφωνα και τις ηλεκτρονικές γαργαλιέρες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 23, 2013)

Νεότερα σωρραϊκά εδώ από τη Χρ. Ταχιάου. Από το άρθρο της:

Στο μεταξύ, ο Σώρρας και οι συν αυτώ οργώνουν τη χώρα [ζητώντας πληρεξούσια]. Επιστρατεύουν διάφορους ντόπιους και γνωστούς γνωστών των δημάρχων και των αντιδημάρχων. Είναι άγνωστος ο αριθμός όσων έχουν υποκύψει στα θέλγητρα του Σώρρα. [...] Όπως το δημοτικό συμβούλιο του δήμου Αμοργού που έλαβε ομόφωνη απόφαση και εξουσιοδότησε τον Αρτέμη Σώρρα να φέρει χρηματοδότηση με τη μορφή άτοκου δανείου για 50 χρόνια. Μάλιστα, ο δήμαρχος μας θυμίζει τη γνωστή ρήση «δεν είμαστε σίγουροι ότι υπάρχει Θεός αλλά δεν μας πειράζει να ανάβουμε ένα κεράκι πού και πού» λέγοντας ότι «τους εξουσιοδότησα μεν, αλλά είναι πολύ όμορφο για να είναι αληθινό.».

Υπάρχουν κι εκείνοι που βλέπουν τα πράγματα λίγο πιο απλά. Για παράδειγμα, δημοτικός άρχοντας που συναντήθηκε με τον Σώρρα και την κουστωδία του, μου είπε: «Με το που είδα τις φάτσες, ήθελα να φύγω τρέχοντας. Του Σώρρα του λείπουν τρία δόντια. Είναι δυνατόν να πηγαίνεις να πουλήσεις δισ. και να μη φτιάχνεις τα δόντια σου;».


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 7, 2013)

Τελευταίο διαμάντι από τον Λαμπράκη:

Ο Αρτέμης ο Σώρρας έχει κάτω από τον έλεγχό του, πάνω από τα τρία τέταρτα του πλούτου της Γης. Όλου του πλανήτη. Έχει μια αποστολή, είναι κάποιες δυνάμεις που έδωσαν μια αποστολή που είναι η απελευθέρωση της Ελλάδος.

Τηλεκρήτη


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2013)

Το γέλιο θα έπρεπε να ρέει γάργαρο.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 8, 2013)

Α, αφνοί έχνε ξιφύγ'...


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω πώς γίνεται η ψηφοφορία στο Facebook για το Πρόσωπο της Χρονιάς για το 2013 που ξεκίνησε με πρωτοβουλία του in.gr (εδώ) — και δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Βλέπω κάτι φωτογραφίες γνωστών και λιγότερο γνωστών και σχόλια από κάτω. Πολλά σχόλια είναι οι γνωστοί διαδικτυακοί καβγάδες. Αυτό που ξεχωρίζει σ' αυτή την περίπτωση είναι που κινητοποιήθηκαν οι οπαδοί του Αρτέμη Σώρρα με τα 600 δις, οι διάφορες ομάδες στήριξης του END (End National Debt), και «ψηφίζουν» Σώρρα για πρόσωπο της χρονιάς, διαμαρτυρόμενοι που δεν μπήκε και το δικό του όνομα στην εικοσάδα. Προτείνω στους ευήθεις συμπολίτες μας να κάνουν μια βόλτα από τη λίστα του Forbes με τους πλουσιότερους στον κόσμο:
http://www.forbes.com/billionaires/list/

Να η πρώτη δεκάδα που βλέπω σήμερα:



1 | Carlos Slim Helu & family | $73 δισ. | telecom | Mexico 
2 | Bill Gates | $67 δισ. | Microsoft | United States 
3 | Amancio Ortega | $57 δισ. | Zara | Spain 
4 | Warren Buffett | $53.5 δισ. | Berkshire Hathaway | United States 
5 | Larry Ellison | $43 δισ. | Oracle | United States 
6 | Charles Koch | $34 δισ. | diversified | United States 
7 | David Koch | $34 δισ. | diversified | United States 
8 | Li Ka-shing | $31 δισ. | diversified | Hong Kong 
9 | Liliane Bettencourt & family | $30 δισ. | L'Oreal | France 
10 | Bernard Arnault & family | $29 δισ. | LVMH | France
Τι κρίμα που δεν μπορούν να ψηφίσουν κι εκεί οι καλοί συμπολίτες μας του END, μια και ο Σώρρας έχει περισσότερα δισ. κι από τους δέκα πρώτους μαζί.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 31, 2013)

Τι είναι αυτά τα ψίχουλα; Ο Σώρρας έχει τα 3/4 του παγκόσμιου πλούτου, λέμε. Δηλαδή περίπου $40 *τρις *(εξαιρουμένης της ακίνητης περιουσίας).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2014)

*Μιχάλης Ιγνατίου: Ο κατά φαντασίαν ...«τρισεκατομμυριούχος» Αρτέμης Σώρρας είναι χρυσαυγίτης* (iefimerida.gr)


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2014)

Παλιό, αλλά για να υπάρχει, αν δεν το έχουμε ήδη βάλει κάπου.

http://www.greeknewsonline.com/greek-ministry-dismisses-600-billion-fund-as-joke/


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2016)

Τελικά, εισαγγελέας για τον απατεώνα τον Σώρρα και την παρέα του θα εμφανιστεί σ' αυτό το κωλοκράτος; Σε τι διαφέρει από εκείνους που μπορούν να πάρουν καρκινοπαθείς στο λαιμό τους με ματζούνια και ψεύτικες ελπίδες; Ξέρω ότι δεν υπάρχει ιδιαίτερη προστασία για τον βλάκα, αλλά ας υπάρχουν κάποια όρια στην αναίδεια της απάτης!


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 29, 2016)

Προσωπικά δεν λυπάμαι καθόλου τους ακόλουθους του Σώρρα, ακόμη κι αν τους πάρει η εφορία όλα τους τα υπάρχοντα. Ή μάλλον αυτό εύχομαι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 30, 2016)

Επειδή το προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου ήταν κάπως απότομο, θα ήθελα να επεκταθώ λιγάκι. Έχω την ατυχία να γνωρίζω οπαδούς του Σώρρα. Φανατικούς. Ίσως το έχω ξαναπεί ότι ο ταχυδρόμος μας είναι τέτοιος άνθρωπος. Από την επαφή μου μαζί τους έχω καταλάβει ότι οι άνθρωποι αυτοί θέλουν να εξαπατηθούν. Δεν κοιτάνε πλέον τα γεγονότα, έχουν γίνει πιστοί θρησκείας. Οι σωρρικοί είναι τόσο φανατισμένοι που ακόμα κι αν βγει βιντεάκι με τον Σώρρα να γελάει μαζί τους θα πιστέψουν ότι είναι προπαγάνδα των "σκοτεινών κέντρων", βιντεομοντάζ των εβραίων. Ακόμη κι όταν η εφορία τούς πάρει τα σπίτια τους, θα συνεχίσουν να κατηγορούν την εφορία.

Λοιπόν, άνθρωποι που στην σύγχρονη εποχή, με την πιο ευρεία δυνατότητα πληροφόρησης, επιλέγουν να ακούσουν αυτό που τους χαϊδεύει τα αφτιά και εξυψώνει τον εγωισμό τους, και κλείνουν τα μάτια τους απέναντι στα στοιχεία, είναι εντελώς άξιοι της μοίρας τους. Κολακεύονται από αρχαιογκαγκά παραληρήματα του αρχηγού τους, για ένδοξες καταγωγές και την μεγάλη αξία που έχουν σαν ανώτερα όντα και αρέσκονται στην ιδέα ότι δικαιούνται χρήματα που "υπάρχουν στο όνομά τους", λες και τους τα χρωστάει κανείς. Δεν τους λυπάμαι καθόλου.

Ο εισαγγελέας φαντάζομαι κάποια στιγμή θα επέμβει, γιατί ο Σώρρας με την δράση του προτρέπει σε μη πληρωμή υποχρεώσεων, αλλά δεν πρόκειται περί απάτης, πρόκειται περί αυταπάτης των πιστών του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 30, 2016)

Η αυταπάτη θα αποδειχτεί από τις κομβικές λέξεις για την εποχή της κρίσης.


----------

